# هذة هى المراة .......وهذا هو الرجل



## candy shop (22 يوليو 2008)

المرأه رقيقه وهي انثى 
الرجل عظيم وهو رجل 

المرأه دفء وحنان وسكن ووطن 
الرجل امان وقوة وعطف 

المرأه وزاره الداخليه لا يستتب امن المنزل الا من خلالها 
الرجل وزارة الخارجيه يحمي ذلك الكيان الشامخ من الخارج 

المرأه صبر يمازجه عطاء بلا توقف 
الرجل حده يمازجها قوة وعطف بلا توقف 

المرأه ليست جميله وهي تؤدي دور الرجل 
الرجل لا يبدو وسيما وهو يؤدي دور المرأه 

المرأه تصون عندما لا تخون 
الرجل يخون عندما لا يجد من يصون 

المرأه عندما تطهو طعامها تقدمه لاسرتها على اطباق من سعادتها الغامره 
الرجل عندما يتذوق طعامها لا يجد لطعمه مثيل ولو كان قليل 

المرأه العطر الزكي .. و الكلمه الشجيه 
الرجل الانف الذي يشم ذلك المسك .. والاذن التي تعي ما تسمع 

المرأه تتحدث ليسمعها الرجل 
الرجل ينصت ليسمع ما تقوله المرأه 

المرأه ابتسامه 
الرجل الفنان الذي يرسم تلك الابتسامه 

المرأه اليد اليمنى للرجل 
الرجل اصابع تلك اليد اليمنى 

المرأه اقوى من الرجل بعذوبة انوثتها 
الرجل اقوى من المرأه بعنفوان رجولته 



المرأه والرجل 

عظماء وهم يؤدون دورهم بلغة التفاهم والصدق والحب 

اللغه التي لا يفهمها سواهما

_________________
منقول​


----------



## وردة الكويت (22 يوليو 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع
مع تحياتي 
وردة الكويت


----------



## candy shop (22 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: هذة هى المراة .......وهذا هو الرجل*



وردة الكويت قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع الرائع
> مع تحياتي
> وردة الكويت



شكراااااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## jamil (22 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: هذة هى المراة .......وهذا هو الرجل*

وصف شامل وكامل للمراه والرجل فى حال كان التفاهم موجود بين الطرفين والموضوع شامل للطرفين وجميل جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا excellent


----------



## happy angel (23 يوليو 2008)

ميرسى ياكاندى على الموضوع المميز

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (23 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: هذة هى المراة .......وهذا هو الرجل*



jamil قال:


> وصف شامل وكامل للمراه والرجل فى حال كان التفاهم موجود بين الطرفين والموضوع شامل للطرفين وجميل جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا excellent



شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (23 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: هذة هى المراة .......وهذا هو الرجل*



happy angel قال:


> ميرسى ياكاندى على الموضوع المميز
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



ميرسى لزوقك ولتشجيعك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## magams (23 يوليو 2008)

كلام جميل لو فعلا الرجل والمرأه تبقى صفاتهم زى اللى مكتوب ده بجد يبقوا أحلى رجل واحلى 

مرأه فى الدنيا كلها  وكمان هيبقوا أحلى COUBlE فى عالم المتزوجين 30:


----------



## candy shop (23 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: هذة هى المراة .......وهذا هو الرجل*



magams قال:


> كلام جميل لو فعلا الرجل والمرأه تبقى صفاتهم زى اللى مكتوب ده بجد يبقوا أحلى رجل واحلى
> 
> مرأه فى الدنيا كلها  وكمان هيبقوا أحلى couble فى عالم المتزوجين 30:




اكيد هتبقى الدنيا جميله

شكراااااااااااااااااااا ليك​


----------



## sameh7610 (23 يوليو 2008)

*ميرسى اوووى كاندى على الموضوع الجميل

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## candy shop (26 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: هذة هى المراة .......وهذا هو الرجل*



sameh7610 قال:


> *ميرسى اوووى كاندى على الموضوع الجميل
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*



شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله يا سامح

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## just member (26 يوليو 2008)

*الله عليكى يا كاندى *
*موضوع فى منتهى  الروعة والجمال*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## candy shop (26 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: هذة هى المراة .......وهذا هو الرجل*



come with me قال:


> *الله عليكى يا كاندى *
> *موضوع فى منتهى  الروعة والجمال*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​



ميرسى اوى لزوقك 

ربنايباركك​


----------



## loay alkldine (30 يوليو 2008)

الله كانــــدي عل كلام الحلو هذا


----------



## sony_33 (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: هذة هى المراة .......وهذا هو الرجل*

كلامك جميل قوى عن الرجل فقط
:smi411:
 ولاكن عن المراة فانتى خياليةجدا
 لو المراة كذك  ( سؤال)
ماسبب  موت الراجل قبل المراة(دعابة)
شكرا على موضوعك الجميل وربنا يسمع منك
ههههههههههه30:30:30:​


----------



## candy shop (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: هذة هى المراة .......وهذا هو الرجل*



loay alkldine قال:


> الله كانــــدي عل كلام الحلو هذا



شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## candy shop (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: هذة هى المراة .......وهذا هو الرجل*



sony_33 قال:


> كلامك جميل قوى عن الرجل فقط
> :smi411:
> ولاكن عن المراة فانتى خياليةجدا
> لو المراة كذك  ( سؤال)
> ...



الموت ده بتاع ربنا مش بشر

ومش شرط كمان موت الرجل قبل المرأه

شكرااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## سيزار (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: هذة هى المراة .......وهذا هو الرجل*

المرأه ابتسامه 
الرجل الفنان الذي يرسم تلك الابتسامه​
***********************
الله الله على العباره دى ... انا عندى استعداد اكتب موضوع كامل فى هذه النقطه المهمه بجد لو تعمقنا فيها عتكون هى اساس ومنبع الحب والسعاده بين الجنسين .. هى الارض التى تبذر عليها البذور وتنمو فى رعايه الحب والحنان والسعاده المرجوه واسسها ثابت ومتين لا رياح ولا اعصيار ممكن ان تزعزع تلك الزرعه على هذه الارض 

شكرا كااااااااااااااااااااااااااندى .. موضوع ممتاز ك عادتك 
سيزو​


----------



## candy shop (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: هذة هى المراة .......وهذا هو الرجل*



سيزار قال:


> المرأه ابتسامه
> الرجل الفنان الذي يرسم تلك الابتسامه​
> ***********************
> الله الله على العباره دى ... انا عندى استعداد اكتب موضوع كامل فى هذه النقطه المهمه بجد لو تعمقنا فيها عتكون هى اساس ومنبع الحب والسعاده بين الجنسين .. هى الارض التى تبذر عليها البذور وتنمو فى رعايه الحب والحنان والسعاده المرجوه واسسها ثابت ومتين لا رياح ولا اعصيار ممكن ان تزعزع تلك الزرعه على هذه الارض
> ...



الله على كلامك يا سيزار  والتعليق الجميل

انا فى انتظار الموضوع بتاعك قريب

شكرااااااااااا ليك​


----------



## jamil (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: هذة هى المراة .......وهذا هو الرجل*

يا لروعه هذا الموضوع الجميل شكرا لك يا اختنا العزيزه كاندى وليباركك الرب يسوع المسيح .. شكراا


----------



## candy shop (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: هذة هى المراة .......وهذا هو الرجل*



jamil قال:


> يا لروعه هذا الموضوع الجميل شكرا لك يا اختنا العزيزه كاندى وليباركك الرب يسوع المسيح .. شكراا



شكراااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك​


----------

